# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  "Почта России" закупила рекордное количество антивирусов

## ALEX(XX)

"Почта России" закупила антивирусные программы для  всех своих 42 тысяч отделений, пишут "Ведомости". Поставщиком  антивирусов стала "Лаборатория Касперского", которая единственная подала  заявку на открытый конкурс. Организаторы конкурса были готовы купить до  200 тысяч антивирусов. Максимальная сумма контракта составляла 240  миллионов рублей. При этом окончательная сумма контракта не  раскрывается. По данным газеты, она значительно ниже максимальной. Тем  не менее, это крупнейший подобный контракт, заключенный с российским  госпредприятием. Антивирусный продукт "Лаборатории", закупленный "Почтой  России", называется Total Space Security, говорится на сайте ЛК. Это  система комплексной защиты корпоративных сетей. Ее поставку и внедрение  осуществила компания "Информзащита". Антивирусы ЛК будут использоваться  "Почтой России" три года. Ранее "Почта России" использовала антивирусы  нескольких производителей. Президент Leta Group, продающей антивирусы  Eset в России, уже заявил "Ведомостям", что его компания не стала  принимать участие в конкурсе, так как условия последнего были написаны  специально для "Лаборатории Касперского". В "Почте России" это отрицают.  Стоит отметить, что правила конкурса допускали наличие лишь одного  участника. У Leta и "Лаборатории Касперского" ранее возникали конфликты  на конкурсах. Leta в 2007 году выиграла тендер на установку антивирусов в  Федеральной налоговой службе. Позднее ее заявка была отклонена, а  победителем признали компанию "Систематика", предложившую продукцию  "Лаборатории Касперского". Leta пожаловалась антимонопольщикам, и те  отменили итоги тендера. Позднее "Лаборатория Касперского" оспорила  решение в московском арбитраже и в августе 2008 года выиграла тендер.
Источник

uinc.ru




> Поставщиком  антивирусов стала "Лаборатория Касперского", которая единственная подала  заявку на открытый конкурс.


 :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  :Cheesy:  Мне одному смешно? Откаты рулят

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*

PS: Кстати, если учесть каков парк ПК в почтовой службе, то большая часть лицензий на установку будут тупо пылиться на полке.
ALL HAIL Бюрократию!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

А теперь давайте посмотрим на такое:



> * Комплексная защита от вредоносного и шпионского ПО, хакерских атак и спама на всех уровнях корпоративной сети: от рабочих станций до интернет-шлюзов
>     * Оптимальное использование ресурсов компьютера благодаря новому антивирусному ядру
>     * Расширенная проактивная защита рабочих станций и файловых серверов от новых вредоносных программ
>     * Проверка электронной почты и интернет-трафика «на лету»
>     * Персональный сетевой экран: защита при работе в сетях любого типа, включая Wi-Fi
>     * Локальная защита от нежелательных писем и фишинга
>     * Предотвращение кражи данных при потере смартфона
>     * Защита файловых серверов под управлением Windows, Linux и Novell NetWare
>     * Полноценная защита терминальных серверов и кластеров серверов
> ...


И весь этот навороченный пакет нужен в каждом почтовом отделении, где и интернет то не всюду есть.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## herzn

Кстати, эта новость касается всех, кто хоть иногда пользуется почтой. И знает какие там бывают очереди. Теперь очереди на почте станут еще длиннее из-за тупящих компов.   :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> из-за тупящих компов


Я ж говорю, не будет он там стоять. Эти деньги, подарок от правительства своему любимцу (чё там ему, медальку дали? не помню), дяде Жене. Бабло попилено классически.  :Smiley:  Видать крЫсис случился в датском королевстве, вот денюшку на благотворительные цели и влили  :Smiley:  Теперь можно съездить не только в Урюпинск, а и в другие интересные и отдалённые города России

----------


## herzn

> Я ж говорю, не будет он там стоять.


Будем надеяться.  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Будем надеяться.


Не, ну где-то по-любому будет стоять. Но не везде

----------


## anton_dr

> И весь этот навороченный пакет нужен в каждом почтовом отделении, где и интернет то не всюду есть.


Не поверишь, сейчас есть практически везде. Да и потом, в приведённой тобой цитате описывается по сути не один продукт, а несколько, объединённых под одним названием.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да и потом, в приведённой тобой цитате описывается по сути не один продукт, а несколько, объединённых под одним названием.


Это я знаю. Сути это не меняет

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Инет есть в каждом отделении Почты России.

----------


## anton_dr

> Сути это не меняет


Как не меняет? Ты же пишешь что



> весь этот навороченный пакет нужен в каждом почтовом отделении


Я же говорю, что в конечных почтовых отделениях будет использоваться малая часть из этого функционала.
Возможно, ты немного не в курсе политики лицензирования линейки Space Security. Здесь нет такого, что лицензия на сервер стоит условно 1000 уе, а на раб. станцию - 30 уе. Лицензия стоит одинаково, что на раб. станцию, что на сервер с чем-нибудь. Отличается только величина стоимости этой лицензии зависимости от конкретного продукта линейки.

----------


## PavelXT

А вот компы, удовлетворяющие минимальным требованиям, необходимым для более-менее нормальной работы далеко не в каждом...Это 100пудово - сам на государство работаю - знаю систему. Дураки на букву М :Furious3:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*anton_dr*, Я немного неправильно выразился. Я имел ввиду, что выбрали для покупки самый навороченный продукт. То что это напиханный комбайн, я знаю. И я уверен на 100%, что этот продукт было выгодно заказать на тендер по двум причинам:
1. Удобные требования. Конкуренты почти все пролетят сразу.
2. Цена

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Соббсно, чего спорить.
Читаем документы http://www.russianpost.ru/rp/company...2?tenderid=130

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

Прочитав условия я могу смело сказать, всё написано под ЛК.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

пункт 3.3.10.    Требования к программным средствам антивирусной защиты файлов, передаваемых через межсетевой экран Check Point™ FireWall-1®

В состав Kaspersky Total Space Security входит Антивирус Касперского для Check Point FireWall-1

----------


## anton_dr

> пункт 3.3.10. Требования к программным средствам антивирусной защиты файлов, передаваемых через межсетевой экран Check Point™ FireWall-1®
> 
> В состав Kaspersky Total Space Security входит Антивирус Касперского для Check Point FireWall-1


Ты уже придираешься. Что, если у почты россии стоят Check Point'ы, им нужно от них отказаться, либо не включать этот пункт в документацию, дабы подогнать её по веб или eset?

----------


## santy

однако, конкуренты не дремлют.




> Returnil Virtual System 2010 (RVS 2010) — представляет собой антивирус и комплексную технологию защиты Вашей системы от всякого рода шпионского программного обеспечения и хакерских вторжений.
> 
> Данное ПО позволяет Вам создать виртуальный снимок системы Windows с полным копированием всех настроек системы, проверить компьютер на наличие вирусов и работать не переживая за работоспособность системы. Ведь, клонированную систему можно запускать отдельно от оригинальной ОС, не используя файлы последней.
> 
> Таким образом, Returnil Virtual System позволяет защитить оригинальную ОС от несанкционированных изменений, например, при работе в сети, так как блокируются любые попытки вмешательства в работу подлинной системы. После перезагрузки компьютера, виртуальная система принимает первоначальное, до запуска Returnil Virtual System, состояние.
> 
> Для внесения изменений в систему, установки программ, изменения учетных записей пользователей, необходимо отключить систему. По заявлениям разработчиков, программа не причиняет ущерба быстродействию компьютера и создание клона операционной системы в памяти, а не на диске, позволяет добиться хороших результатов не только в скорости, но и в надежности, в отличие от других систем виртуализации.


p.s. (sorry, если это будет сылка на фальшивый антивирус.)

http://www.securrity.ru/free_license...splatnaya.html




> Инновации в России финансируются примерно на 255 миллиардов рублей в год – из федерального бюджета и из средств президентской комиссии по модернизации. В июле правительственная комиссия по высоким технологиям должна определить, как и в каких объемах государство в ближайшем будущем профинансирует инновационные программы. Одновременно правительству предстоит «просеять» проекты, которые получают деньги в последние годы, отобрав из них наиболее перспективные. Эксперты журнала «Русский Newsweek» проанализировали существующие «инновационные» технологии, на которые ежегодно тратятся сотни миллиардов рублей, и выяснили, что большинство из них, в лучшем случае, заказы от госмонополий. Большинство же – «каша из нанотопора», вроде «революционного» отечественного мобильного телефона 90-х годов, весом в 4 кг. 
> 
> 50 российских ученых ознакомились с проектами которые заинтересовали правительство. Всего – 100 проектов, которые, по замыслу правительства, «должны изменить Россию». Ученые оказались единодушны: от перечня инноваций и не пахнет скоординированной научно-технической политикой. А деньги, которые бизнес и чиновники продолжают просить от правительства и президента, рискуют раствориться в многочисленных ведомственных НИИ, посреднических конторах и государственных холдингах, пишет журнал. 
> 
> Среди проектов, проанализированных учеными – проект венчурного фонда банка ВТБ по созданию антивируса нового поколения от компании Returnil. Свой антивирус они продают уже сейчас и обещают его со временем совершенствовать. *Цена вопроса-100 млн рублей*, но ничего инновационного в этом продукте нет, считают эксперты: «Антивирусы сейчас делают все кому не лень».


http://www.nr2.ru/technology/289481.html

----------


## ALEX(XX)

3.3.17.    Требования к обновлению антивирусных баз

Обновляемые антивирусные базы данных должны обеспечивать реализацию следующих функциональных возможностей:
    регламентное обновление антивирусных баз не реже 24 раз в течение календарных суток, а баз антиспама не реже одного раза в 5 минут;
    множественность путей обновления, в том числе – по каналам связи и на отчуждаемых электронных носителях информации;
    проверку целостности и подлинности обновлений средствами электронной цифровой подписи.

3.3.19.    Требования к технической поддержке

Техническая поддержка антивирусного программного обеспечения должна:
    Предоставляться на русском языке сертифицированными специалистами производителя средств антивирусной защиты и его партнеров на всей территории Российской Федерации круглосуточно без праздников и выходных по телефону, электронной почте и через Интернет;
    Web-сайт производителя ПСАЗ должен быть на русском языке, иметь специальный раздел, посвящённый технической поддержке ПСАЗ, пополняемую базу знаний, а также форум пользователей программных продуктов.

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*




> Ты уже придираешься. Что, если у почты россии стоят Check Point'ы, им нужно от них отказаться, либо не включать этот пункт в документацию, дабы подогнать её по веб или eset?


Я не придираюсь. Просто по ходу чтения условий тендера всё так ладненько выходит, что аж интересно

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Там в конце этого документа, есть длиииннющий бланк "Оценка соответствия техническим требованиям".
Внимание, вопрос. Сколько пометок "есть" станет для продукта ЛК?

----------


## santy

Требования к технической поддержки, имхо, разумные... что касается частоты обновлений антивирусных баз, то с такой частотой можно и на грабли наступить.  Если Почта России - государственное предприятие, то Eset-у вряд ли здесь победить, поскольку вспоминаю предыдущий тендер по ФНС, когда спор переводился в плоскость : национальный производитель или зарубежный, хорошо ли будет охранять государственные тайны или нет, патриотично отдавать предпочтение зарубежному производителю или нет...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Требования к технической поддержки, имхо, разумные...


Но вот зачем такому крупному заказчику форум пользователей программных продуктов, если ТП должна быть корпоративного уровня?

*Добавлено через 44 секунды*




> патриотично отдавать предпочтение зарубежному производителю или нет...


Патриотично ли закупать броню для бронетехники в Германии и Боинги для Аэрофлота?  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

форум поддержки пользователей - это, как правило, открытая, публичная поддержка, которая полезна тем, что содержит структурированный открытый опыт, ВИП-поддержка клиентов, чаще всего закрытая, а потому нельзя сказать, насколько она честная и качественная.

----------


## PavelA

> и Боинги для Аэрофлота?


Сложный это вопрос и не совсем однозначный. 50% только акций принадлежат государству, поэтому многое решают другие владельцы.

только теперь там АйрБассы, с Боингами поругались.

----------


## Юльча

> Поставщиком антивирусов стала "Лаборатория Касперского", которая *единственная подала заявку* на открытый конкурс.


конкурс - это как бы соревнование, в данном случае соревнование на *скорость подачи заявки*? ) я правильно понимаю эту фразу?



> Стоит отметить, что правила конкурса допускали наличие *лишь одного  участника*


 

*Добавлено через 56 минут*




> Президент Leta Group, продающей антивирусы Eset в России, уже заявил "Ведомостям", что его компания не стала принимать участие в конкурсе, так как условия последнего были написаны специально для "Лаборатории Касперского". В "Почте России" это отрицают.


а где можно взглянуть на подробные условия конкурса?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а где можно взглянуть на подробные условия конкурса?


вот этот документ
Взято здесь http://www.russianpost.ru/rp/company...2?tenderid=130

----------


## SDA

Самое интересное, что домашние пользователи столько бабла не принесут, тут гонки версий не устроишь  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> регламентное обновление ... баз антиспама не реже одного раза в 5 минут


Я не ослышался?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я не ослышался?


Нет, это всё описано в конкурсной документации. Чтиво очень интереснейшее, скажу я Вам.

----------


## Alexey P.

> Инет есть в каждом отделении Почты России.


 Точнее, почти в каждом. В подавляющем большинстве действительно есть.
Некоторые расположены так неудачно, что туда адсл не дотянешь, потому из списка исключены.

----------


## Hanson

> Бабло попилено классически.


эт точно

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> патриотично отдавать предпочтение зарубежному производителю или нет...


когда операционная система абсолютно зарубежная, это уже не важно  :Cheesy: 




> Теперь очереди на почте станут еще длиннее


а также будет стоять рентгеновская установка и сканировать отправляемые письма на вирусы и фишинговые сообщения  :Cheesy:

----------


## santy

> когда операционная система абсолютно зарубежная, это уже не важно


Да, но она же руссифицированная!  :Smiley: . Если серьезно, то в тех диалогах маркетологов от ЛК тогда уже почти сквозило обвинение службы ФНС чуть ли ни в измене Родины....

----------


## craftix

Да ладно если бы есет была американской компанией, но это же словаки, чего их бояться, они Россию любят :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> это же словаки чего их бояться, они Россию любят


Вы нас в футболе обошли, а мы вас в тендер не пустим.
 :Smiley:

----------


## santy

> Вы нас в футболе, а мы вас во так.


отыграемся в отборочных на 2011-12г.  :Smiley: . Есть с десяток машин, которые работают под КИС-ом 2010. После очередного обновления на 4 напрочь не работает завершение работы. Видимо, продлять будем уже другой продукт, поскольку непросто по удаленке админить такие машины.

----------


## anton_dr

> После очередного обновления на 4 напрочь не работает завершение работы


Случайно, не та ли самая бага со зверем?

----------


## pig

> в тех диалогах маркетологов от ЛК тогда уже почти сквозило обвинение службы ФНС чуть ли ни в измене Родины....


BTW, а кто у нас владелец ЛК?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> BTW, а кто у нас владелец ЛК?


Если мне не изменяет память, британцы?

----------


## Hanson

> Если мне не изменяет память, британцы?


лк владеют британцы :Shocked:

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> Если мне не изменяет память, британцы?


оффтоп
Газета «Коммерсантъ»   № 48/П (4348 ) от 22.03.2010
/оффтоп

----------


## herzn

Президент России Дмитрий Медведев поручил своей администрации разобраться с возможными нарушениями при организации конкурсов "Почтой России" http://lenta.ru/news/2010/07/02/post/

----------


## amcenter

Одно воровство и откаты, не удивительно, что почта несет убытки. Поставили бы например Emsisoft Anti-Malware *200.000 лицензий им обошлись бы в 8 млн рублей!!!*

----------

